

Android development tutorials - pxr
http://p-xr.com/

======
CWIZO
Can somebody who has experience developing Android apps give an opinion on the
quality of this tutorials (code wise).

~~~
HamletDRC
From a brief look... the blog is part aggregation and part original content.
So that links to posts outside the domain are going to vary greatly in
quality.

Most of the tutorials focus on how to mechanically get something done. For
instance, reading a SOAP service, changing some fonts and backgrounds, and
others. This will not tell you how to design a program. It just tells you how
to accomplish some small task. There is no guidance on abstractions and code
organization, just tips on getting some little thing done.

I don't know of any design-oriented android resources. The Google Dev Guide is
quite good and offers a lot of advice. Read it like it is a book. The "Busy
Coder Guides" are highly touted, but they are again about implementation and
not design/organization. Also, I have Pro Android and it too suffers from this
problem, despite being over 100 pages long!

My advice is keep it as simple as possible. Avoid too much abstraction and
redirection unless you benefit from it; just build what you need today. If you
ever write an object called ServiceFactoryContainerBundle then stop and
simplify. And if you find yourself writing a "form generator" framework then
stop and ask yourself "what is my product?". Unless you're trying to sell a
form generator framework then again stop and simplify. Just my 2 cents.

~~~
TheCapn
The issues you address aren't Android specific though and probably shouldn't
be addressed by "Android" tutorials since they aren't specific to the
platform.

------
bookwormAT
One thing I wish I had discovered earlier is that some devs from Google
released the sources for a "Google I/O" app for the last two years, and that
reading that code teaches you a lot of how to design a good app.

The Google I/O app uses (and sometimes introduces) many useful patterns in UI
design and Architecture design. It scales to all kind of screen sizes,
hardware configurations and platform versions.

Here is a link to a resource page for the Android Developer Lab in Paris. You
can find links to Google I/O 2011 and two other examples there.

[https://sites.google.com/site/androiddevlabs2011/code-lab-
pa...](https://sites.google.com/site/androiddevlabs2011/code-lab-paris)

Oh, and also: <http://www.pushing-pixels.org/>

